# Butterfield Canyon Weeds



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Well not much wildlife this morning but I tried to get something on the camera


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! great shots HA69. I feel refreshed just looking at em. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

great shots


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Some tree shots from this weekend


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Likin' that first set!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow fall came fast this year! i need to get out and enjoy it!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

It was still going strong last weekend


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Maples, and Skyrocket - two of my favorites. Good job!


----------

